# CNC plasma using a workbench as a table



## Tmate (Aug 11, 2020)

This was one of my first efforts in building a CNC machine.  At the time, it used an oxy-acetylene torch, but it would just as easily accept a manual plasma torch with a switch placed into the trigger circuit.

It used cam followers riding on the edge of a steel workbench as a table, and had a gear rack screwed to the table surface.  This was a cantilevered unit and the material was situated off to the side.  The photo was taken just after I finished it.


----------

